
Got A Theory, Build A "5-Ton" Prototype to Prove It - superchink
http://www.zurb.com/article/1013/got-a-theory-build-a-5-ton-prototype-to-p
======
maxko87
This is awesome, but luckily for the programmers and computer scientists here,
one of the best parts of the creative aspect of the profession is the ease
with which you can prototype your ideas -- no 5 ton statue required :)

